# Uses for Cable Splicer Knife??



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use a swivel head stripper on larger cables with heavy sheathing like grease filled 100prs. It cuts a ring then you pull a lever and pull it off and it cuts from the ring down the length of the cable. Other than that I havent run into anything I couldnt do with a utility knife. If your stripping fibre with kevlar it blunts blades real quick so its better to use disposable blades.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

So it's not worth getting a cable splicer knife if I already have a ring cutter and utility knife then?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> So it's not worth getting a cable splicer knife if I already have a ring cutter and utility knife then?


Not in my opinion, but its really all personal preference.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a slightly different version to that, with an insulated VDE handle. We are required by the supply authority here to strip cables for metering connections with a knife, instead of ringing the insulation with cutters, etc.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Marcus said:


> I use a slightly different version to that, with an insulated VDE handle. We are required by the supply authority here to strip cables for metering connections with a knife, instead of ringing the insulation with cutters, etc.


Interesting looking knife there...would you use a ring cutter style or similar sheathing cutter if allowed to or do you find using a knife is easier/just as easy?


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Interesting looking knife there...would you use a ring cutter style or similar sheathing cutter if allowed to or do you find using a knife is easier/just as easy?


I use a 'ring' style stripper for multi-core cables but use my knife for single insulated wires in metering panels.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone out there that uses a splicers knife by choice for anything? I could see it being handy from a datacom perspective since I could carry that, snips, and a punch down tool and be good for most cabling purposes instead if carrying snips, punchdown tool, ring cutter, and then a utility knife yet on top of that. Seems more streamlined and simple( in theory at least).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Anyone out there that uses a splicers knife by choice for anything? I could see it being handy from a datacom perspective since I could carry that, snips, and a punch down tool and be good for most cabling purposes instead if carrying snips, punchdown tool, ring cutter, and then a utility knife yet on top of that. Seems more streamlined and simple( in theory at least).



I use that knife all the time..:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't, can't, work without it. It's great and I always carry one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't, can't, work without it. It's great and I always carry one.


Same here comes in handy 7 days a week.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

All of the phone guys carry them. Great for cutting into outside cable. I have one in a pouch with my snips.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those knives are completely useless.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Those knives are completely useless.


Here is my ,Oh another Peter D post ,Look.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is my ,Oh another Peter D post ,Look.:sleep1:


What language is that? :001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Those knives are completely useless.


 

Why, because you haven't mastered it's use? I use mine constantly.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why, because you haven't mastered it's use? I use mine constantly.



No, I prefer a utility knife. Not a fan of blunt edge knives like that. I own one and have used it but the utility knife is better for stripping romex and large THHN.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> No, I prefer a utility knife. Not a fan of blunt edge knives like that. I own one and have used it but the utility knife is better for stripping romex and large THHN.


 
I find the thicker blade not to flex and or snap like a utility knife blade often does when stripping larger wire. It holds an edge much longer than a razor knife when honed properly and you can't accidently poke a hole in yourself with the tip.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Those knives are completely useless.


I used a cable knife & splicers scissors (snips) my whole career. I could strip any cable, from quad IW to a 900 pr . No need for those specialized strippers. Plus, the blunt nose on the cable knife is good for scraping stickers off of terminals and the handle erases Sharpie marks.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I find the thicker blade not to flex and or snap like a utility knife blade often does when stripping larger wire. It holds an edge much longer than a razor knife when honed properly and you can't accidently poke a hole in yourself with the tip.


I guess you haven't mastered the use of a utility knife.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I guess you haven't mastered the use of a utility knife.


 
Sure I have, betcha I could dissect a body with one.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

cable_guy said:


> Anyone out there that uses a splicers knife by choice for anything? I could see it being handy from a datacom perspective since I could carry that, snips, and a punch down tool and be good for most cabling purposes instead if carrying snips, punchdown tool, ring cutter, and then a utility knife yet on top of that. Seems more streamlined and simple( in theory at least).


I have used that knife before and found it not very useful and did not keep an edge long.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Well thanks for all the comments guys! I will probably get myself a cable splicers kit here pretty soon then.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I used a cable knife & splicers scissors (snips) my whole career. I could strip any cable, from quad IW to a 900 pr . No need for those specialized strippers. Plus, the blunt nose on the cable knife is good for scraping stickers off of terminals and the handle erases Sharpie marks.


Great tips by the way about non conventional uses for the splicers knife. That's the type of info I like to hear about. How the experienced folks do things out in the field.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

After working in the telecom side of things I got used to that knife and it's all I use for any size of wire or cable. I don't trust utility knives with a thin blade, too many close calls with blades snapping. Plus the sheepsfoot blade works great for slitting cable sheath especially tek cable, making it possible to push the blade away from you without damaging the conductors. You won't be sorry with your purchase!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I have used that knife before and found it not very useful and did not keep an edge long.


Yea, the way Klein bevels the edge on those knives make them a pain to sharpen...nothing a good stone can't fix though...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

My knife of my choice, it's great.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

a cable splicers knife is used for exactly what it is called, splicing cables over 600v, if you have ever spliced cable with a semi-conductor that knife can't be beat. A high voltage inspector would shot you then shot you again if he seen you using a razor blade (utility knife), you nick that semi-conductor and you cause all sorts of problems, they also are great for loomex or nomex or nmd90 or what ever that craps called you pull into wood studs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jontar said:


> a cable splicers knife is used for exactly what it is called, splicing cables over 600v, if you have ever spliced cable with a semi-conductor that knife can't be beat. A high voltage inspector would shot you then shot you again if he seen you using a razor blade (utility knife), you nick that semi-conductor and you cause all sorts of problems, they also are great for loomex or nomex or nmd90 or what ever that craps called you pull into wood studs.


Works great for everything....:thumbup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had one for years, I really only use it for re-splicing over head services , other than that, Im way too accustomed to my SOG pocket knife, feel naked without it.


----------



## phillyphandom (Aug 12, 2011)

I work for a cable company, mostly doing commercial install work. Have one of the knife/scissor combos that you see on the belt of every telephone guy. For the RG-6 and other soft cables the specialized strippers are worlds better, but for CAT3/5 it's solid and convenient, and for stripping hardlines like QR715 and such it's pretty much the best thing around. Disposable utility blades really don't compare, you can break one or two per day on feeder and trunk coax splicing. You don't want the blade to break and separate you from the tip of a finger.

Honestly it's a useful knife for the few ounces it adds to your belt. Solid, nice weight, comfortable full-tang handle, and very sharp without being the kind of thing that causes accidents.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

phillyphandom said:


> I work for a cable company, mostly doing commercial install work. Have one of the knife/scissor combos that you see on the belt of every telephone guy. For the RG-6 and other soft cables the specialized strippers are worlds better, but for CAT3/5 it's solid and convenient, and for stripping hardlines like QR715 and such it's pretty much the best thing around. Disposable utility blades really don't compare, you can break one or two per day on feeder and trunk coax splicing. You don't want the blade to break and separate you from the tip of a finger.
> 
> Honestly it's a useful knife for the few ounces it adds to your belt. Solid, nice weight, comfortable full-tang handle, and very sharp without being the kind of thing that causes accidents.


Yeah it sounds like from what everyone is saying its definitely worth having, now to wait until I get some other things I need more...


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

phillyphandom said:


> I work for a cable company, mostly doing commercial install work. Have one of the knife/scissor combos that you see on the belt of every telephone guy. For the RG-6 and other soft cables the specialized strippers are worlds better, but for CAT3/5 it's solid and convenient, and for stripping hardlines like QR715 and such it's pretty much the best thing around. Disposable utility blades really don't compare, you can break one or two per day on feeder and trunk coax splicing. You don't want the blade to break and separate you from the tip of a finger.
> 
> Honestly it's a useful knife for the few ounces it adds to your belt. Solid, nice weight, comfortable full-tang handle, and very sharp without being the kind of thing that causes accidents.


who u work for ? me iam with rcn


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

i use it sometimes to remove the jacket off flooded .625 hardline or removing heat shrink i wont use it on fiber cables


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jay, is that you? From cabletechs?!


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Jay, is that you? From cabletechs?!


yes it is


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

jaym812 said:


> i use it sometimes to remove the jacket off flooded .625 hardline or removing heat shrink i wont use it on fiber cables


I'm curious why you won't use it on fiber? I only cut in to fiber with my splicers knife.


----------



## phillyphandom (Aug 12, 2011)

jaym812 said:


> who u work for ? me iam with rcn


I'm with Comcast. Western Philly suburbs. I think we have an RCN system a few counties away but it's smallish so I'm not too familiar.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

cable_guy said:


> Anyone out there that uses a splicers knife by choice for anything? I could see it being handy from a datacom perspective since I could carry that, snips, and a punch down tool and be good for most cabling purposes instead if carrying snips, punchdown tool, ring cutter, and then a utility knife yet on top of that. Seems more streamlined and simple( in theory at least).


How about this? You get a star if you know what it's real purpose is. :thumbsup: 

View attachment 14501


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hacking into old lead sheath cable??


----------

